# Fender Vaporizer amp (Pawn Shop series)



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This is an amp I'd love to try out--hopefully it's a decent price.
This interests me more than the other Pawn Shop amps.
[video=youtube;T_C93yxkLNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_C93yxkLNA[/video]
And from Fender's site-
Vaporizer

I like the look of the slate blue one.

So I'll be keeping an eye open for one.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It sells for $446.35 CAD at Musicians Friend. That looks like a fair price for this. I like the reverb on it too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I suspect this will find its principal use in studios where it would be used for a discrete reverb-only track, to be tweaked in post-production.

Boy, between Fender and Carr, there sure are a lot of weird cab/baffle arrangements these days, aren't there?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Pretty cool, I like it. I like the looks too. So far the pawn shop series has been a winner in my view.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Fender has sure been doing weird and wonderful things to try and reach out to a new market sector these last couple years. I like it though. 
The control panel and even the knobs remind me of old Pepco amps.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I think Fender is headed in the right direction with the pawn shop series. New amps, not just re-issues of their past, seems like a good idea. I like weird, small amps, so it works for me anyway!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like this amp. The basic controls I need. A Foot Switch, Volume, Tone, Reverb,... and a vaporize switch.  Bypasses volume and tone. Raw dirt.

Unfortunately I live in an apartment would never be able to use the vaporize switch.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.fender.com/series/pawn-shop-special/vaporizer-rocket-red-120v/


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice! Rocket Red for me!
Evilbay has them for around $360US.
Found some specs FYI.
*Specifications*:

Power: 12W tube
Speakers: 2x10" Special Design Vaporizer speakers
Two inputs — 1/4", Normal and Bright
Internal speaker disconnects to allow the amp's 1/4" output to be used with external 8Ω speaker enclosures
Controls: Volume, Tone and Reverb
Tubes: two x 12AX7; two x 6BQ5/EL84
Single-Button "Wedge" footswitch included


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll have to try one of these, I just wonder how much clean headroom these have.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like it!
Can't wait to buy used and find out a bunch of mod suggestions are floating around by that point. I'll spend a bunch of time thinking about it, try and source the parts, finally break down and buy an aftermarket mod kit thats offered. I'll do the work and realize I just made myself a Blues Jr in a 2x10 speaker configuration.
It will happen….
Really though, I like the amp and would love to try it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I like the idea of it, and the visuals. I dont know if it's the speakers, the mic, or the EL84's but I just hated the Vaporized (?) tone, very boxy. If that's what bypassing the tone stack does, I'll pass personally.

I still see it as probably decent (or good!) value, just not for me.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> I like it!
> Can't wait to buy used ...... I'll do the work and realize I just made myself a Blues Jr in a 2x10 speaker configuration.
> It will happen….


 Too true.

I also don't NEED another amp, but, Ohhh, look! Shiney!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A place called Gear Music in Oakville has it listed for $399.99.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

were we all watching the same video? no one noticed the badly butchered ductwork, with the badly applied sealer to the connections and pittsburgh seams? who applies sealer in such an ugly fashion to exposed duct? i certainly never would. and what the hell were they doing to it that it has dimples from the inside? also one of the transverse connections did not line up. they couldnA been union tinknockers. also that access door for the fire damper under the large oval spiral is worthless. it's too far from the damper to be of any use

aside from that, cool commercial, and seems like a neat amp


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I suspect this will find its principal use in studios where it would be used for a discrete reverb-only track, to be tweaked in post-production.


I'm not sure I understand your hypothesis.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> I like the idea of it, and the visuals. I dont know if it's the speakers, the mic, or the EL84's but I just hated the Vaporized (?) tone, very boxy. If that's what bypassing the tone stack does, I'll pass personally.
> 
> I still see it as probably decent (or good!) value, just not for me.


I concur.....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keto said:


> I like the idea of it, and the visuals. I dont know if it's the speakers, the mic, or the EL84's but I just hated the Vaporized (?) tone, very boxy. If that's what bypassing the tone stack does, I'll pass personally.
> 
> I still see it as probably decent (or good!) value, just not for me.


Well that's one reason I want to try it out for myself--what will it sound like when I play it?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

They've got the amp, the guitars, the player and the weird nutty professors in their "ultra modern facility", so where's the mic.?:sEm_oops:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The blue one would match my Maverick Tele. I can see this amp as a great first amp for new players and a useful grab and go for others. EL84s from Fender are a nice departure IMHO. As for headroom I use a "15 watt" Blackheart Handsome Devil with a pair of El84s and it has surprising clean headroom, especially with efficient speakers. Good enough for band practice for sure. I'm not super impressed by the farty sounding vaporizer, but that could be speakers as much as anything else. It's too bad they didn't include a pentode/triode switch.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

loudtubeamps said:


> They've got the amp, the guitars, the player and the weird nutty professors in their "ultra modern facility", so where's the mic.?:sEm_oops:


Vapourized?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

gtone said:


> Vapourized?


:Smiley-fart:







:sSig_DOH:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, on the Fender forum there are people totally trashing this amp, before they even hear it.
For the most part it sounds like they're doing so because this isn't an amp Leo made.
So I guess there are corksniffers when it comes to amps.
Or do we need a better term?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

zontar said:


> Wow, on the Fender forum there are people totally trashing this amp, before they even hear it.
> For the most part it sounds like they're doing so because this isn't an amp Leo made.
> So I guess there are corksniffers when it comes to amps.
> Or do we need a better term?


I wouldn't worry too much about the Fender forum, it's full of teenagers trolling pensioners who take themselves too seriously.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the Fender forum, it's full of teenagers trolling pensioners who take themselves too seriously.


FOr the most part I enjoy that forum, but sometimes you get stuff like that.

I'm not concerned with what others think of gear, I either like it or not on its own merits and what I want it to do.

If I did care I probably wouldn't own & use a Norlin period Les Paul, a Fender G-Dc Jr or an umodded Boss DS-1, etc.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I played one at Gilbert Guitars in Barrie a couple of days ago, and it thoroughly impressed me. Nice clean tone, reverb was decent at the very least, and the "Vaporized" mode sounded pretty good to me too. It was a bit too loud for living room playing though. I even ran an SD-1 in front of it to see how it took pedals. I've gotta say that for the $ it seems like a really good little amp. It's got me toying with the idea of selling my JT-50 and picking one up.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Petey D said:


> I played one at Gilbert Guitars in Barrie a couple of days ago, and it thoroughly impressed me. Nice clean tone, reverb was decent at the very least, and the "Vaporized" mode sounded pretty good to me too. It was a bit too loud for living room playing though. I even ran an SD-1 in front of it to see how it took pedals. I've gotta say that for the $ it seems like a really good little amp. It's got me toying with the idea of selling my JT-50 and picking one up.


When I was in Barrie a few years ago they didn't' have anything interesting there--and now they do?

Well, glad you enjoyed it, and thanks for sharing your thoughts on the amp.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

They don't have much in the way of interesting stuff in there, to be honest. A couple of relic strats, and '64 Gretsch Country Gent. That's pretty much it.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

Morkolo said:


> I'll have to try one of these, I just wonder how much clean headroom these have.


its a cheap 13 watt chinese made PAWNSHOP type amp ... headroom was not on the spec sheet
not knocking it .... one friend even said 

hey that vaporized setting is your tone 

I am not sure if he is being complimentary



p


----------

